# Trial-bike wiederaufbau



## matz0102 (20. November 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu in diesen Forum und erhoffe mir hilfe:

Also ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein gebrauchtes Trial-bike geschenkt bekommen,
Nur war ich damals noch zu jung und zu klein für das rad. Jetzt habe ich das Stück wieder rausgekramt
und möchte es wieder flott machen und auf mich einstellen, nur habe ich kein Ahnung wie.
wichtig wäre es mir nur das ich nicht zu viel Geld reinstecken muss da ich noch zur schule gehe und mir im letztes jahr ein teures MTB gekauft habe.

Mal ein paar Komponenten des rades:
Bremse hinten: Magura HS 33
Bremse vorne : Magura Louise
Rahmen: weis ich nicht genau aber es steht `the answer ibs" darauf (falls jemand etwas damit anfangen kann)

Nun meine Probleme die ich in den griff bringen muss:
1. Die bremsen sind für mich vertauscht (Ich bremse hinten mit rechts, was hier die voderrad bremse ist)
2. Beim backweelhop schleift meine Kurnel am rahmen
3. Das einstellen des Rades


Falls noch jemand bilder möchte kann er mir die E-Mail adresse schreiben dann kann ich ihm bilder senden.

Ich danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
lg
Matz0102


----------



## trialelmi (20. November 2018)

Ist ein Hoffmannrad aus deutscher Schmiede aus Schatthausen von Lorenz Hoffmann. Klasse Teil. Bremsen kannst du ja tauschen und dann neu füllen, entlüften. Warum die Kurbel schleift, kann man ohne Glaskugel nicht sagen. Zumindest ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matz0102 (21. November 2018)

Klar, aber wenn man die bremsen umdreht sind dann nicht die entlüftungen unten, und das ist doch eigentlich nicht gut?
aber danke für die info und die kurbel ist ohne last frei, also geht am rahmen vorbei. erst wenn ich drauf stehe scheint sie in dem moment zu schleifen
ps im anhang ist mal ein bild von dem bike


----------



## hundertklar (21. November 2018)

Servus, kommt gut das Teil.

Kannst du mal Bilder von der Stelle schicken an der die Kurbel am Rahmen schleift? Kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen


----------



## trialelmi (21. November 2018)

Du brauchst doch nur die Schläuche tauchen oben. Die Hebel lässt du dran. Vorher was Öl ablassen und nachher füllen und entlüften.


----------



## matz0102 (21. November 2018)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch nur die Schläuche tauchen oben. Die Hebel lässt du dran. Vorher was Öl ablassen und nachher füllen und entlüften.


kann man das obwohl die hebel einmal von der louise und einmal von einer Hs33 sind?
und hier sind noch bilder wo es schleift


----------



## trialelmi (22. November 2018)

Autscht, verdammt das habe ich vergessen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das so geht... Sorry

Die Kurbel scheint schief  zu sein. Kann auch am Tretlager liegen das das schief ist von einem Sturz?


----------



## matz0102 (22. November 2018)

mhm..
Ich habe gestern mal geschaut . 
die Kurbel kommt im normalen fahren nicht an den Rahmen erst wenn ich im auf dem Hinterrad  ein pedalstoß gebe kommt sie dran


----------



## Raymond12 (23. November 2018)

Entweder die Kurbel oder der Rahmen wird sich durch die Belastung leicht verformen. Hoffentlich kein Bruch oder Riss. Ansonsten entweder eine neue Kurbel oder wahrscheinlich noch besser ein breiteres Tret-Innenlager können Abhilfe schaffen.
Ansonsten hatte ich mich schon gewundert warum Du geschrieben hast, dass die Disc hinten ist und die HS vorne. Aber da haste Dich wohl nur vertippt.
Was meinst Du eigentlich mit "Einstellen des Rades"?


----------



## matz0102 (23. November 2018)

oh ja da habe ich einen fehler gemacht
also ich komme aus dem mtb Bereich und da stellt man ja die Geometrie auf sich Ein.
Ich dachte das man das hier auch macht


----------



## Hoffes (24. November 2018)

Hi 

Also du hast ein schönes HoffmannBikes 

Das müsste Mal dem Thomas Mrohs gehört haben wenn ich es richtig sehe.

Wie groß bist du ?

Die Monty kurbeln waren immer sehr knapp am Rahmen da sie weniger Offset haben wie andere kurbeln.

Ich würde die kurbeln tauschen gegen andere mit mehr Offset.

Die hs33 kannst du einfach auf der anderen Seite montieren und bei der Luis brauchst du eine andere Armatur da würde ich persönlich einfach eine neue Shimano slx bremse kaufen.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast kannst gerne fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

